# 742 Handcar



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

How do you dis-assemble the 742 handcar ?

Thanks for any thoughts.

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sampanjohn said:


> How do you dis-assemble the 742 handcar ?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.
> 
> John


I am not a Flyer guy. but maybe these pages will help you out a little.



http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album212

Click on the 742 then double click again it will get bigger so you can see it like this,


----------



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

Just what I needed.

Thanks

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That site is great for a Flyer enthusiast. 
Filled with a lot of info on American Flyers.
I think it would be better if you could make it one more size up to see it better.

But I guess you could print it out and use a magnifier glass to see it better.

What is wrong with yours? Just want to clean it and service it?


----------



## sampanjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

*742 handcar*

Needed to take apart because it wouldn't reverse. Found the tab broken off the switch.

Certainly does't seem fixable without a new switch.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

sampanjohn - Not sure which part you are referring to, but Port Lines Hobby website carries many repro items for repairing AF pieces. They have a #PA13A356, reversing rod and plate for this particular handcar. If that is what you need to repair it, the cost is $12.00. If you're unsure, send Doug Peck at Port Lines an email and he will gladly help you get the right part. These things are usually inexpensive to repair considering their vintage value. Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Good morning all! I know this is an old thread, but I thought it best to keep 742 talk together. I put power to my 742 and the motor runs great. That said I have 2 problems. The reversing switch is broken, as shown below. I am wondering if someone else with one of these cars would be kind enough to pull the shell and take a photo of an intact switch so I know how to go about repairing this switch? It operates if I move it manually, so I just want to rebuild the portion that would interact with the push rod. The switch is the rectangle that has a brass pivot and two copper bars on the top and bottom. There should be some feature on the bottom that catches the push rod, that is what I am most interested in seeing.








Additionally, the drive gear is completely separated from the axle, the knurl is nearly gone on the axle, and the gear is worn smooth. Do any of you have a good fix for this other than replacing both parts? 









I was considering trying a dab of solder on the axle to effectively increase the shaft diameter, and then filing the inside of the gear for some 'new knurl'... Then hoping the solder would be soft enough to press the gear on. This is a light unit, and it will never be dragging any cars, so I am thinking I can do a fairly light duty fix and be happy with it. Any thoughts? I considered epoxy, but there isn't room to work without sticking these parts to the body as well, and I would rather have a free wheeling push cart than a completely stationary cart! 
Thanks as always!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you looked at the blow up diagram of the 742 in the Factory Service Manual? It is in the Accessories and Action Car section. From what I can see in your picture, Part #23, the rod and plate assembly, and part #21, the contact assembly appear to be missing. You can tell better with the chassis in your hand.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> Have you looked at the blow up diagram of the 742 in the Factory Service Manual? It is in the Accessories and Action Car section. From what I can see in your picture, Part #23, the rod and plate assembly, and part #21, the contact assembly appear to be missing. You can tell better with the chassis in your hand.


Hi Tom, 
Thanks for the reply. I think the part I would need for the switch is the XA13A359 switch assembly. However, electrically, the switch functions well so I was hoping to see what it is supposed to look like as I would like to fabricate a new acuating lever that interacts with the rod. It would be helpful to see what the part looks like to fab up. I will also look at the train tender and portlines to see if they have a replacement, I thought it might be a hard part to come by and I am also a cheap SOB...  I despise paying for shipping!
TimmyD


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

From what I can tell, the switch, drive axle and drive gear are all unavailable from both train tender and portlines. Maybe I am not just a cheap SOB but also SOL.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I am gone for almost a week so I cannot help with a picture.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> I am gone for almost a week so I cannot help with a picture.


No worries Tom, enjoy your trip!


----------

